# wat color rims lk best on dark blue jetta?



## saik1 (Nov 10, 2007)

i have a 200 jetta in dark blue! im lookin to purchase a set of rims about 18-19 inch.i would like it to have a clean european look, nothin to flashy like chrome, and i dont want it to look like a *****! im just not shure wether black, white, titanium, gun metal, or what color would look best on this car! i want something that will sort of match the smooth style of the car! please help and post some suggestion! maybe some 1 has a picture of there dark blue VW with rims? thank you!


----------



## davidtaps (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: wat color rims lk best on dark blue jetta? (saik1)*

I personally am a fan of black wheels, but I know a guy that has a dark blue GLI with black wheels and it just doesn't fit. In my opinion, you are best off going with a brushed titanium wheel, it blends really nicely with that dark blue. You can always go to http://www.tirerack.com and see how different wheels look on your ride. Good luck man


----------

